# Vos souvenir de jouet....



## clampin (24 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

Après les souvenirs télévisuel, quel a été votre jouet qui vous a marqué ? 

Moi c'est le train marklin. Il faut dire que mon pâter avait réalisé tout un village et un beau chemin de fer dans le grenier. Je vais allez chez mes parents pour savoir si on en a fait une photo....

Et vous ?


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2005)

Sans hésitation...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sans hésitation...



Moi également.


----------



## chroukin (24 Octobre 2005)

Vous avez pas compris, c'est pour se masser le dos... ou le bas du dis... 

En tout cas, comme je n'ai que 20 ans, ben les jouets qui m'ont le plus marqu&#233; c'est nos amies les dames


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Octobre 2005)

Rooooh vous cassez toute la magie de ce nouveau fil!!!  

Bon allez redevenons sérieux... pleins de jouets m'ont marqué... alors en vrac:
- Les playmobils bien sûr. Et à l'époque le choix était laaaargement plus limité qu'aujourd'hui.
- Mais après une longue hésitation où je jouais avec les deux, ce sont les Lego qui ont eu ma préférence. Je me souviens d'une base spatiale avec d'un côté la base, de l'autre un lanceur de vaisseau et reliant les deux, un rail.  Souvenir, souvenir.
- Les Big Jim m'ont bien occupé aussi...
- N'oublions pas les GI Joe et avant eux les Action... flûte... je ne me souviens plus... je crois que c'était Action Man (ils étaient moins articulés que les GI Joes et il y avait plusieurs groups, les SAS en noirs, d'autres en orange et bleu qui allaient sur l'eau, d'autres en tenue camouflage, etc. Et les méchants (pas encore Cobra) en rouge).  Qu'est-ce que je me suis amusé avec ces jouets, à faire des batailles rangées, à créer des bases... Aaah Oeil de serpent et Timber... vous avez vu les nouveaux Joes font cheap, mais cheap... Mais Duke aussi... ou Flint...  
- J'allais oublier les jouets Star Wars, les premiers... Aaah Wicket!!! Et Yoda et son chtit serpent et sa canne...  Et le Falcon... raaah... je me souviens avec mon meilleur ami nous avions rejoué à X-or avec les jouets Star Wars
- Une chtite période Transfomers, mais pas très longtemps...
- Une bonne période MASK... Aaah j'adorais la corvette noire qui pouvait se transformet en engin volant...
- Une série de jouets qui a peu été distribuée en France j'ai l'impression, les Visionnaries... j'adorais.
- Cela me rappelle les Maîtres de l'Univers... chouette série aussi.
- Et je crois que les derniers jouets que j'ai collectionnés, cela a dû être les Chevaliers du Zodiaque... dire que j'ai tout bazardé ces derniers... si j'avais su qu'ebay allait exister...

Valà, valà... que de bons souvenirs tout ça... 

A.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh vous cassez toute la magie de ce nouveau fil!!!



Parce que les vibro-masseurs, c'est pas magique peut-être.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Octobre 2005)

Pour moi, les jouets qui m'ont le plus marqué sont les Legos, les petites voitures Majorette, les soldats en plastique (pas encore articulés, à l'époque), le circuit 24, le train électrique à l'échelle HO (puis plus tard à l'échelle N) et les nombreux jeux de société (Cluedo, le Mot le plus long, Puissance 4, etc.)

Les Playmobils étaient encore rares et inabordables, et les Big Jim, GI Joe et autres Transformers sont venus trop tard, j'étais déjà grand. Il faut dire que je suis plus de la génération Saturnin/Kiri le Clown que de la génération Goldorak/Pokémon...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sans h&#233;sitation...







*Ca c'est bien les jeunes d'aujourd'hui...*
Ca sait plus s'amuser simplement.

J'ai rien eu droit qu'&#224; quelques cordelettes moi....






 
:hein:


----------



## duracel (24 Octobre 2005)

Et la pâte à modeler Cléopatra. Si bonne........


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Après les souvenirs télévisuel, quel a été votre jouet qui vous a marqué ?
> 
> ...



Là, tu viens de nous donner le modèle type du fil à partir en vrille dès la première réponse !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Octobre 2005)

Mon plus beau souvenir c'est une boite de jeu éducatif : "Sociopathe 2000". Avec un couteau de boucher, une scie circulaire, une petite disqueuse... Et des figurines de nioubes à gonfler soi-même!  Des heures et des heures de jeu au fond de la cave...:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mon plus beau souvenir c'est une boite de jeu éducatif : "Sociopathe 2000". Avec un couteau de boucher, une scie circulaire, une petite disqueuse... Et des figurines de nioubes à gonfler soi-même!  Des heures et des heures de jeu au fond de la cave...:love:



Y avait même pas de C4 ou de semtex ? Même pas un petit pain de tolite ? Il était nul, ton jeu !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu viens de nous donner le modèle type du fil à partir en vrille dès la première réponse !



Tout à fait d'accord. Dès qu'on parle de jouets, c'est inévitable qu'on en arrive aux sex toys.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y avait même pas de C4 ou de semtex ? Même pas un petit pain de tolite ? Il était nul, ton jeu !



Un jeu de précision tout en finesse ; pas un défoule-bourrin!


----------



## I-bouk (24 Octobre 2005)

moi j'ai un très bon souvenir d'un jeux qui consistait a déplacer une boule de fer sur un plateau que l'on contrôlait sur deux axe ! ou le bute était d'amené la boule d'un point A a un point b en passant par des épreuves ( très difficile ) comme faire monter la boule de tronc en tronc ! ouach J'adorais ec jeux mais je sais plus le nom !

Sinon bein sur les Légo et playmobile ( je préfère le 1er ) eu quelque GI joe et autre mais sans plus ! Sinon l'Amstrard CPC6128 qui ma bercer aussi ma jeunesse !

Sinon c'était cabanne, pistolet et épé en bois ! c'est ça la campagne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2005)

Et moi je me souviens d'un jeu de construction avec des éléments en bois avec lesquels on faisait des chalets.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Octobre 2005)

Il marchait, il parlait, il s'eclairait et il etait plus grand que moi....
m'en souvient bien de mon D2....


----------



## Pierrou (24 Octobre 2005)

Ma panoplie de Darth Vader !!!!
comme quoi le destin....


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2005)

mes cousines


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

Il y a eu les voitures majorettes et les playmobiles, et le bois à coté de la maison avec les copains du quartier ... arcs, fleches et cabanes



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je me souviens d'un jeu de construction avec des éléments en bois avec lesquels on faisait des chalets.



Moi aussi, j'ai eu une maison forestière (jeujura) et c'est rigolo que tu en parles, car j'en cherche une pour mon neveu de 5 ans pour son noel, je pense que ça va lui plaire autant que ça m'a plu à l'époque.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mes cousines



Un grand classique... Totalement intemporel   :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un grand classique... Totalement intemporel   :love:




*De quoi ça ?*
de jouer à la Barbie avec ses cousines ?





:mouais: 
:hein:


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2005)

à vous lire on se demande...     :hein: :mouais:  parfois...


----------



## jahrom (24 Octobre 2005)

Y avait la Barbie Chienne qui était pas mal....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> à vous lire on se demande...     :hein: :mouais:  parfois...



... Un peu ce qu'aurait pu sortir une de mes cousines. La plus grande. Celle qui ne voulait jamais jouer avec nous...


----------



## rezba (24 Octobre 2005)

Pour moi, c'est ind&#233;niablement le l&#233;go. (et de quatre !!)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Bon, bon, bon... je garderai mon âme d'enfant, na !
Alors voilà :
- les Lego classiques (uniquement des barres et des plaques)
- les voitures Majorette
- Les tracteurs en plastique à pédale
- Les voitures MatchBox (anglaises)
- Le Monopoly (très jeune corrompu par la spéculation immobilière... j'ai 2 hôtels rue de la Paix et toutes les gares !!!)  

Je me sens déjà un vieux con. J'ai pas connu tous ces jouets bourrés d'électronique.


----------



## Malow (24 Octobre 2005)

Légo, barbies, circuits et voitures majorette, et mon kiki (sans aucune arriere pensée pour une fois!)


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Y avait la Barbie Chienne qui était pas mal....


 
Tu l'as trouvée où cette Barbie???   

A.


----------



## Pierrou (24 Octobre 2005)

patrick bosso disait:
" A treize ans, ta meilleure console de jeux,
 c'est ta bite !!!!! "


A 35 aussi


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2005)

Je voudrais pas cassé l'ambiance, mais moi c'est les Playmobile...à défaut de vibro...:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> patrick bosso disait:
> " A treize ans, ta meilleure console de jeux,
> c'est ta bite !!!!! "
> 
> ...



Ah oui, mais là, non ! Bite, c'est un gros mot ! ... Même si c'est une p'tite bite !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Octobre 2005)

Ok évidemment ya eu les Legos, mais aussi ceci: 




http://www.rockingstone.nl/itcenter/itemimages/002002.jpg


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ok évidemment ya eu les Legos, mais aussi ceci:


 
Ca a quand même duré moins longtemps que les Lego... 

A.


----------



## z-moon (24 Octobre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai un très bon souvenir d'un jeux qui consistait a déplacer une boule de fer sur un plateau que l'on contrôlait sur deux axe ! ou le bute était d'amené la boule d'un point A a un point b en passant par des épreuves ( très difficile ) comme faire monter la boule de tronc en tronc ! ouach J'adorais ec jeux mais je sais plus le nom !


Ah ouuuuui, je me souvient de ce truc  j'adorais, mé heu ... j'ai aussi oublié le nom :rose:



> Sinon bein sur les Légo et playmobile ( je préfère le 1er )


pareil!  :love:



> Sinon c'était cabane, pistolet et épée en bois ! c'est ça la campagne


hé hé  , pareil aussi 

j'ajouterais que comme j'habitait à la montagne, l'été c'était souvent le bicross en foret,
l'hiver c'était le bob (luge) pour dévaler les pistes de ski le soir à la fermeture


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ca a quand même duré moins longtemps que les Lego...
> 
> A.


Certes.... Mais on ne peut pas comparer !!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2005)

les cousines ?


----------



## z-moon (24 Octobre 2005)

c'est quoi déjà la différence entre les cousines et une boite de légos?

 
Oui bon, ca va j'ai compris! je continue à jouer aux légos ... :rateau:  

R'voir ...


----------



## J-Marc (24 Octobre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> car j'en cherche une pour mon neveu de 5 ans pour son noel, je pense que ça va lui plaire autant que ça m'a plu à l'époque.




???

chaque fois que j'ai raisonné comme ça, je me suis completemment vautré.  

continue quand même, on sait jamais.

Sinon, utilise la recette "Supermoquette" : offre lui une cousine !


----------



## sofiping (24 Octobre 2005)

Mon jeu préféré c'etait les nefs de mon frangin ..... et plus particuliérement son pistolet à plombs avec lequel je lui tirais dans le derière .... :love:  

Il y avait aussi notre chien , un boxer , que je n'arretais pas de déguiser ..... 

Les arbres du jardin , j'arrivais bien a grimper mais jamais a redescendre .... :affraid: :casse: :hosto:

Sinon lees seuls jouets dont je me souvienne sont ma barbie qui avait des cils .... ma grand mére modiste lui fesait des fringues génials et des chapeaux ....  






Je me souviens aussi des Tac Tac ... ces deux boules attachées par des ficelles et qui fesaient : tac tac tac tac  tacatacatacatacatacatacatac  ....:mouais: :casse: :hosto:

... et ce petit "truc" en fer qui servait (à rien !!! ) à produire des petits sons sec , il tenait entre deux doigts ...... j'ai appris par la suite que ces petits "trucs" étaient employés par les GI pendant la guerre du Viet Nam , ils servaient a produire un son bien distinct qui leur permettait de se reconnaitre entre eux dans la jungle 
:love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

mes souvenirs de jouet..je sais plus trop...:rose: et pourtant &#231;a ne remonte pas &#224; si loin...
Je me souviens d'une machine a faire fondre du plastique pour faire des pendentif/figurine...

mais de bouquins oui ! avec "o&#249; est Charlie !?"







et plus tard tous les Roald Dahl...















....etc...:love: :love: :love:
​ 
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

Ah, ben moi, mes souvenirs de jouets les plus marquants, et les plus anciens, c'&#233;tait une grosse 4CV miniature au 1/24, et la boite de m&#233;ccano N&#176; 3 (il me semble bien que &#231;a s'&#233;crivait avec deux "C"). Je devais avoir cinq ans, c'&#233;tait l'ann&#233;e o&#249; "le G&#233;n&#233;ral" proposait une nouvelle constitution &#224; la France.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> ???
> 
> chaque fois que j'ai raisonné comme ça, je me suis completemment vautré.
> 
> ...




Je ne pense pas me vautrer, car il est assez tournevis et marteau plutot que console (tout le temps dans les pattes de son père pendant la rénovation de leur maison), mais bon, le futur nous le dira ...


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2005)

On trouve facilement les chalets en bois Jeujura sur le site de la Fnac.

http://www.eveiletjeux.com/choisircommander/fiche.asp?n0=&id_produit=504793


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> On trouve facilement les chalets en bois Jeujura sur le site de la Fnac.
> 
> http://www.eveiletjeux.com/choisircommander/fiche.asp?n0=&id_produit=504793




Merci, c'est noté


----------



## chroukin (24 Octobre 2005)

H&#233;h&#233; moi aussi j'ai jou&#233; avec ces chalets en bois, c'&#233;tait super car t'&#233;tais pas oblig&#233; de suivre un plan, tu pouvais imaginer pas mal de trucs...

J'ai eu des meccano aussi, enfin ma soeur, mais disons que les moteurs je les mettais d&#233;j&#224; en s&#233;rie pour doubler la vitesse comme ca je faisais une grande h&#233;lice avec et j'allais matraquer ma p'tite soeur  :hosto:  Je me suis bien fait engueuler mais je regrette pas 

J'ai eu les legos, les playmobils, mais en quantit&#233; assez resteinte car 2 soeurs avec moi et donc budget plus restreint quand m&#234;me.

J'ai eu des clipos aussi, vous savez ces sortes de gros lego avec plein de pics partout et on pouvait faire n'importe quoi avec, mais mon chien adorait les grosses pi&#232;ces rouges et les tiges jaunes...  

Et puis ben plein de majorettes par contre, avec aussi un garage miniature, des circuits t&#233;l&#233;command&#233;s (j'adorais &#231;a et j'en ai encore un qui fait 8 m&#232;tres de long  ), mais aussi des voitures t&#233;l&#233;guid&#233;es et puis des VTT aussi car j'adorais &#231;a aussi.

Et puis enfin comme je vivais &#224; la campagne (j'y vis toujours mais moins souvent lol) ben avec un grand terrain, des grands ch&#234;nes et puis des animaux partout, y'a de quoi s'amuser (un conseil : ne lancez jamais de cailloux sur les vaches quand le taureau est dans les parages  :hosto: :rateau: )


----------



## Imaginus (24 Octobre 2005)

Le jouet qui ma le plus marqu&#233; durant mon enfance (j'ai bientot trente piges) c'est sans aucun doute un camion citerne de chez Majorette. J'adorais ce camion et il etait vachement bien fichu. Avec les copains je distribuais mes autres voitures (je gardais le camion pour moi tout seul) et on fesait une course sur le pourtour du tapis du salon qui fesait office d'autoroute. on utilisait une simple bille a tour de role pour savoir de combien on pouvait avancer sur le tapis. Evidement quand on sortait du tapis on passait son tour. C'etait le premier qui fesait trois tours qui avait gagn&#233;...

Mou&#233; bon mes parents ne roulaient pas sur l'or non plus a cette epoque mais j'etais quand meme vachement heureux...


----------



## nicogala (24 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ok &#233;videmment ya eu les Legos, mais aussi ceci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh p... ! Robotix ! c'&#233;tait cool &#231;a... &#231;a me fait me souvenir de Construx &#233;galement 





Sinon, plus petit il y a eu en leader incontest&#233; sans grande concurrence le fameux Arbre Magique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le non moins fameux Big Jim r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; de mon oncle et dont le bras articul&#233; m'a tjrs fascin&#233; (et bien pratique pour latter les barbies de ma soeur &#224; coup de machette...gnek gnek...  ) , j'avais m&#234;me pour lui une paire de bottes avec une empreinte de loup (chien?) sous la semelle pour passer incognito en fot&#234;t...


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Octobre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oh p... ! Sinon, plus petit il y a eu en leader incontesté sans grande concurrence le fameux Arbre Magique !



Mon Dieu je l'avais oublié lui! En effet, ce fut un hit!
Mais je crois que j'ai joué avec un autre arbre... il faisait phare en même temps.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Et le non moins fameux Big Jim récupéré de mon oncle et dont le bras articulé m'a tjrs fasciné (et bien pratique pour latter les barbies de ma soeur à coup de machette...gnek gnek...  ) , j'avais même pour lui une paire de bottes avec une empreinte de loup (chien?) sous la semelle pour passer incognito en fotêt...


Un qui m'a toujours fasciné et que mon cousin avait était celui avec une lampe au niveau de la tête...

A.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2005)

Mon souvenir le plus marquant : un petit ours en peluche que j'avais appelé "dol" (?????? ) et avec lequel je jouais à longueur de journée.
Je me souviendrais toujours de ce jour funeste où il s'en est allé vers son destin ..... : à l'arrière de la maison on avait une sorte de veranda ouverte sur une petite cour ... les cours des maisons étaient séparées par des clôtures en plaques de béton et toutes les cours étaient traversées par la même rigole (une sorte de petit, tout petit ruisseau) qui passait de maison en maison sous la clôture en béton...
Un jour qu'il pleuvait des cordes, et que le petit ruisseau s'en donnait à coeur joie, je m'étais amusé à construire un petit radeau en bois sur lequel j'avais placé "dol" ... j'allais du côté droit de la clôture et je posais délicatement le radeau sur l'eau furieuse et je courais du côté gauche pour le récupérer avant qu'il ne passe sous la clôture pour s'en aller vers les maisons voisines...
C'était sans compter sur le fait qu'il faisait glissant ... qu'à un moment donné je me suis cassé la gueule et que j'ai vu avec désespoir mon petit ours passer sous la clôture et filer vers je ne sais où ... 
J'ai été inconsolable pendant des jours ... mes parents ont fait le tour des voisins pour récupérer mon ours ... rien ... il s'était probablement enfoncé dans les ténèbres de la terre pour filer par les égoûts vers un fleuve ou une mer quelconque ... qui sait, à ce moment précis, il est peut-être en train de penser aussi à moi, sur une plage déserte battue par les flots ... attendant qu'un enfant le reprenne à nouveau dans ses bras ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

- premier souvenir : les cartes de briscola ....
j'ai baign&#233; la dedans depuis ma naissance jusq'a a mon exil en france    

- la tres grosse voiture ( Radiocommand&#233; avec fil ) de sport blanche de frerot ...
un jour il s'est assis dessus , je devais le piloter ...la voiture n'est pas all&#233;e loins  :rateau: :rateau: 

- monopoli .... 
et cette boite je l'ai encore 30 et + ann&#233;es apres :love: 

- la console de jeux  ... 
jeux de tennis , noir et blanc ....superbe graphique !!   

- mes premiers patins a roulettes 
mon oncle m'avait offert des patins de compet , bonjour le bobos  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

- ma premiere moto a 6 ans
ben, elle etat destin&#233; a mon frerot mais il n'a jamais voulu monter dessus   


desol&#233; , les barbies n'etait pas ma tasse de th&#233;


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - la console de jeux ...
> jeux de tennis , noir et blanc ....superbe graphique !!


 
Oooh vous vous souvenez de cette console avec deux pads avec un bouton en forme de disque et on glissait sur cette manette une fiche avec les touches correspondant aux jeux?  Je me souviens en particulier d'un Tron où l'on décapitait ses adversaires à coup de disques... le tout en 2D et bien carré!!!

A.


----------



## cherryz (25 Octobre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai un tr&#232;s bon souvenir d'un jeux qui consistait a d&#233;placer une boule de fer sur un plateau que l'on contr&#244;lait sur deux axe ! ou le bute &#233;tait d'amen&#233; la boule d'un point A a un point b en passant par des &#233;preuves ( tr&#232;s difficile ) comme faire monter la boule de tronc en tronc ! ouach J'adorais ec jeux mais je sais plus le nom !



Tu parles de "Tricky Bille"? 

Moi c'&#233;tait:
-comme peluches: Kiki - Le 1000 pattes - les Popples 
-l'&#233;cran magique
-Hippo Gloutons
-les clipos
-les figurines Mon petit Poney et Barbies
-un lecteur de K7 avec les chansons de Doroth&#233;e :rose: (av&#233; le micro!)
-et mon premier ordinateur &#233;ducatif Yeno


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Octobre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mon souvenir le plus marquant : un petit ours en peluche que j'avais appelé "dol" (?????? ) et avec lequel je jouais à longueur de journée.
> Je me souviendrais toujours de ce jour funeste où il s'en est allé vers son destin ..... : à l'arrière de la maison on avait une sorte de veranda ouverte sur une petite cour ... les cours des maisons étaient séparées par des clôtures en plaques de béton et toutes les cours étaient traversées par la même rigole (une sorte de petit, tout petit ruisseau) qui passait de maison en maison sous la clôture en béton...
> Un jour qu'il pleuvait des cordes, et que le petit ruisseau s'en donnait à coeur joie, je m'étais amusé à construire un petit radeau en bois sur lequel j'avais placé "dol" ... j'allais du côté droit de la clôture et je posais délicatement le radeau sur l'eau furieuse et je courais du côté gauche pour le récupérer avant qu'il ne passe sous la clôture pour s'en aller vers les maisons voisines...
> C'était sans compter sur le fait qu'il faisait glissant ... qu'à un moment donné je me suis cassé la gueule et que j'ai vu avec désespoir mon petit ours passer sous la clôture et filer vers je ne sais où ...
> J'ai été inconsolable pendant des jours ... mes parents ont fait le tour des voisins pour récupérer mon ours ... rien ... il s'était probablement enfoncé dans les ténèbres de la terre pour filer par les égoûts vers un fleuve ou une mer quelconque ... qui sait, à ce moment précis, il est peut-être en train de penser aussi à moi, sur une plage déserte battue par les flots ... attendant qu'un enfant le reprenne à nouveau dans ses bras ...


 Snirfl....ya pas à chier, quand c'est bien raconté..... (Rien ne remplace une pelusse!)


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> (Rien ne remplace une pelusse!)


 
Depuis quand Hobbes est-il une peluche????!!!    
C'est un tigre vrai de vrai.
Naaaaon mais!!! 

A.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand Hobbes est-il une peluche????!!!
> C'est un tigre vrai de vrai.
> Naaaaon mais!!!
> 
> A.


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

>


 
Pfff... t'as rien compris... &#231;a c'est son d&#233;guisement quand il y a des adultes et autres filles dans les parrages.... pffff....faut vraiiiiiiiiiiiiiment tout t'expliquer! 

A.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... t'as rien compris... ça c'est son déguisement quand il y a des adultes et autres filles dans les parrages.... pffff....faut vraiiiiiiiiiiiiiment tout t'expliquer!
> A.


Ouiiiii mais pffff chuuuut, arrête maintenant... tu tiens vraiment à griller ma couverture, c'est pas possible !!!


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiii mais pffff chuuuut, arrête maintenant... tu tiens vraiment à griller ma couverture, c'est pas possible !!!


   
Dommage je ne peux te donner des points!

A. :love:


----------



## garfield (25 Octobre 2005)

Malgrés les années passées,j'en ai encore la rétine grillée!   

Le fameux jeux video de grand papa!


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Malgrés les années passées,j'en ai encore la rétine grillée!
> 
> Le fameux jeux video de grand papa!



ton image ne peut etre exporté.........
sinon, oui, Pong....genial....:love:


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2005)

Bon, répondons sérieusement à cette question sérieuse. 
J'ai joué longtemps, très longtemps, jusqu'à l'adolescence pour ce qui est des jeux "d'enfants", et ensuite avec des jeux plus adultes, comme les Role Playing Games, découverts dans mes premières années de fac.
Mais les jeux de l'enfance... Je mélangeais toutes sortes de jeux pour créer des univers, dans lequel j'incorporais des playmobils, des légos de constructions, des maisons de bois. Ou alors des petites voitures, des petits soldats, des légos, des trains électriques. Tout ça intervenait en fonction des besoins. Lorsque tout était en place, je  regardais, je laissais mariner un ou deux jours (le temps de faire un puzzle), et je cassais tout. Je ne faisais pas jouer mes personnages, je créais des scènes.
Mais j'ai d'autres souvenirs, des souvenirs de cabanes virtuelles, plus anciens. Je prenais des tables, des chaises, des foulards, des couvertures, des brins de tissus et de fils, et je plantais un décor, je construisais une cabane.
Un jour de ma cinquième année, ma mère a ouvert la porte de ma chambre.
Elle voulait savoir ce qui faisait tant de bruit.
J'étais debout sur une table, la chambre avait un côté dévasté. J'ai regardé ma mère, je me suis arreté de crier et de faire tourner au dessus de moi ce qui pouvait passer pour un grand fouet, et je lui ai dit : 
"*ferme la porte, je dresse des chevaux sauvages !*".


Bref, je crois que quand j'étais gamin, mon jouet préféré, c'était mon cerveau...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

Ah &#231;a, deux bricoles suffisaient pour cr&#233;er un univers ! 

Mais j'ai quand m&#234;me un souvenir sympa de lorsque j'avais quatre ans : mon *cyclo rameur

*.


----------



## Sloughi (25 Octobre 2005)

meccano


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "*ferme la porte, je dresse des chevaux sauvages !*".
> 
> 
> Bref, je crois que quand j'étais gamin, mon jouet préféré, c'était mon cerveau...





   pour ça tu es devenu chauve c'est ça ?


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pour ça tu es devenu chauve c'est ça ?



Ma chérie, 

Je te parlerais bien de la testostérone et de son effet sur la calvitie mais on va dire que je dévie la conversation.
Aussi, je préfère m'en tenir à ton hypothèse farfelue, et te dire que oui, bien sûr, c'est une relation de cause à effet.

D'ailleurs, tu ne nous a pas encore parlé de ton jouet préféré, mais j'imagine que si ta théorie est juste, c'était bien évidemment un nain de jardin...


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ma chérie,
> 
> Je te parlerais bien de la testostérone et de son effet sur la calvitie mais on va dire que je dévie la conversation.
> Aussi, je préfère m'en tenir à ton hypothèse farfelue, et te dire que oui, bien sûr, c'est une relation de cause à effet.
> ...




Pour la testostérone...   j'ai le même à la maison...   

Sinon je vais vous raconter mes jouets d'enfant... en plus du nain de jardin...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ma chérie,
> 
> Je te parlerais bien de la testostérone et de son effet sur la calvitie mais on va dire que je dévie la conversation.



t'inquiete, y en a qui sont la pour ça....


donc effectivement, trop de testosterone rend chauve....et bizarrement, fait pousser les poils...
c'est tout de meme un etrange paradoxe, non...?
donc , vivement que je soit chauve (ça va pas tarder....) pour pouvoir mettre a jour ma libido insatiable.......


----------



## Pierrou (25 Octobre 2005)

La compagne de mon enfance.... 




Que de fabuleuses heures pass&#233;es sur quelques pixels en 36 couleurs... !!! 


*LE* jeu de ma vie !! :love: :love:
Ocarina Of Time sur N64:


----------



## golf (26 Octobre 2005)

La maison des cousines de Macloud ​


----------



## sofiping (26 Octobre 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> meccano



Si vous pouviez arreter de remuer de mauvais souvenirs SVP :mouais: 

J'ai , une nuit , fait pipi dans un sac (hérmétique !) qui contenait le SUPER Méccano de mon frère ....  .... Peur , flemme , vengeance ...... ???  :bebe: 
En tous cas , il y a une chose dont je me souviens .... le cri de guerre du frangin lors de la découverte :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :hosto:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ​




J'ai connu ces chalets, j'avais completement oublié...:rose:
mais il n'y avait plus les figurines, quelqu'un avait du les perdrent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2005)

Qui se souvient de cette console :






et de ces magnifiques jeux comme space invaders (moi j'ai eu) ?


----------



## chroukin (26 Octobre 2005)

Heu &#231;a marche comment ?????  

J'ai jamais vu &#231;a en tout cas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Heu &#231;a marche comment ?????
> 
> J'ai jamais vu &#231;a en tout cas !



Les jeux sont sur des cassettes &#224; ins&#233;rer dans la machine (truc qui d&#233;passe c&#244;t&#233; droit) et il y avait des fiches plastifi&#233;es &#224; glisser dans les manettes (voir photo) qui indiquaient les fonctions des boutons de la manette. Ca a exist&#233; dans les ann&#233;es 80 mais tu es trop jeune pour avoir connu &#231;a.


----------



## chroukin (26 Octobre 2005)

Quoi, moi trop jeune ????

Bon :rose: ouais c'est vrai... Mais jai connu la Nes et j'ai squatt&#233; pas mal chez la voisine pour y jouer, j'adorais shooter... des canards justement  :rateau: et c'est vrai, avec le pistolet orange.


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Qui se souvient de cette console :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouiiiiiiii :love:
C'est celle dont je parlais!!! 
Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu y jouer chez mon oncle. Je ne me souviens que de Tron, mais pfff... j'y ai joué... aaaah la fois où décapité deux méchants d'un coup!

A.


----------



## chroukin (26 Octobre 2005)

Et qui a fabriqu&#233; &#231;a ?


----------



## jahrom (26 Octobre 2005)

Un jouet que j'avais adoré et qui m'avait beaucoup amusé c'est le nano-chat...
Malheusement ce jouet fragile s'est brisé trop rapidement.


----------



## rezba (26 Octobre 2005)

C'est vrai que tu es encore dans l'enfance ! :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un jouet que j'avais adoré et qui m'avait beaucoup amusé c'est le nano-chat...
> Malheusement ce jouet fragile s'est brisé trop rapidement.





*Et, euh... hum*
ce truc avait un usage à connotation sexuelle ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Et qui a fabriqué ça ?



Mattel.  



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et, euh... hum*
> ce truc avait un usage à connotation sexuelle ?



On a dit "nano-chat" pas "nano-chatte".


----------



## chroukin (26 Octobre 2005)

Et hop, c'est reparti dans les d&#233;lires zoophiles... Se taper un nano-chat, faut oser quand m&#234;me...

Ha mince j'ai fait pire que les autres... :rateau:


----------



## woulf (26 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiii :love:
> C'est celle dont je parlais!!!
> Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu y jouer chez mon oncle. Je ne me souviens que de Tron, mais pfff... j'y ai joué... aaaah la fois où décapité deux méchants d'un coup!
> 
> A.



Les jeux pour l'époque, étaient d'excellente qualité, à 1000 kilomètres d'Atari qui s'est cependant odieusement bien vendue !

Puis vint la colecovision et son donkey kong ahurissant ! - le premier jeu à se rapprocher des versions d'arcade (sans parler du Zaxxon sur colecovision... rahhhhh).

A l'époque il y avait plein de trucs dans tous les sens, par exemple, la Vectrex


----------



## Sloughi (26 Octobre 2005)

Vectrex


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Octobre 2005)

J'ai, pour ma part et comme pas mal d'entre vous, beaucoup jou&#233; avec des Lego... surtout ceux sur le Moyen-Age :love: on se faisait des forteresses  J'ai aussi eu ma p&#233;riode "cabane", tant bien dans le jardin avec des tables et des plaques de bois (en creusant des trous partout aussi  ) qu'&#224; l'int&#233;rieur, avec les fauteuils, les poses-pieds et des nappes, ( tout en ayant un int&#233;rieur moelleux de coussins :love: )... J'ai pass&#233; &#233;norm&#233;ment de temps &#224; lire toute sorte d'encyclop&#233;dies, de livres sur l'arch&#233;ologie (ma m&#232;re avait une belle biblioth&#232;que bien compl&#232;te) ou l'art... Puis j'ai aussi pas mal jou&#233; &#224; la Nintendo &#224; son &#233;poque  surtout &#224; des jeux tels que Zelda, qui &#233;taient un peu comme les premiers jeux de r&#244;les, les Mario (1, 2 et 3 of course  ), Tic et Tac, La bande &#224; Picsou, ... Puis avant que l'ordinateur ne devienne vraiment un divertissement, nous avions aussi un CDTV, fait par commodore vers 1990, avec des jeux qui &#224; l'&#233;poque &#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; sur CD (pour ne citer que Lemmings :love: ) et des encyclop&#233;dies...

J'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; trop attir&#233;e par les poup&#233;es bizarrement


----------



## Pierrou (26 Octobre 2005)

Je crois me souvenir avoir jou&#233; &#224; la Barbie avec ma soeur &#233;tant marmot... :rose:

Mon c&#244;t&#233; Homosexuel ( pas du tout ) refoul&#233;, surement :rateau:


----------



## chokobelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Bah rien ne vaut 

les petits poneys





les polly pockets





les poupées corolles





et les legos paradisia (rhalalalalala, le centre équestre avec les poneys, y dechirait sa race)


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

haaaa....que je l'aimais ma Pc Engine GT.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> haaaa....que je l'aimais ma Pc Engine GT.....



C'est marrant. On dirait une sorte d'ancêtre de l'iPod.


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Bah rien ne vaut
> 
> les petits poneys




[peur] non pas les petits poneys [/peur] :affraid:


----------



## chroukin (27 Octobre 2005)

Moi les barbies je leur coupais les cheveux et leur br&#251;lais les jambes et mains, ma soeur &#233;tait pas contente niark  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## chokobelle (27 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Moi les barbies je leur coupais les cheveux et leur brûlais les jambes et mains, ma soeur était pas contente niark  :rateau: :hosto:



De toute façon les barbies ça craint, déjà petite je trouvais qu'elles avaient des têtes de grognasses


----------



## chroukin (27 Octobre 2005)

Jalouse ??? Roa allez je d&#233;conne, je me permettrais pas...  

N'emp&#234;che que plus &#231;a va et plus le plastique des Barbies est de mauvaise qualit&#233;... en plus ils ont chang&#233; Ken r&#233;cemment alors l&#224; c'est du grand portnawak...


----------



## chokobelle (27 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse ??? Roa allez je déconne, je me permettrais pas...
> 
> N'empêche que plus ça va et plus le plastique des Barbies est de mauvaise qualité... en plus ils ont changé Ken récemment alors là c'est du grand portnawak...



Moi jalouse de ses mains avec-un-trou-en-plein-milieu-au-cas-ou-tu-veux-lui-fout'-une-bague et de ses pieds perpendiculaires au sol?  

Et si Ken a rompu avec Barbie (oui c'est la raison officielle pour son changement   ) c'est pas pour rien hin


----------



## chroukin (27 Octobre 2005)

Faut dire qu'elle se la p&#233;tait bien dans son cabriolet rose... 

Y'a Paris Hilton maintenant pour &#231;a


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon les barbies ça craint, déjà petite je trouvais qu'elles avaient des têtes de grognasses



Ses Barbies, ma soeur, elle les démembrait.


----------



## chroukin (27 Octobre 2005)

Et Ken il dirait quoi si on le d&#233;membrait ??? 

OK je vois une porte au loin


----------



## clampin (27 Octobre 2005)

Voici l'hopital de mon enfance





Et l'&#233;cole





Et les personnages de la rue S&#233;same


----------



## Macbeth (27 Octobre 2005)

Mon jouet pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, c'&#233;tait une hachette. Ca me permettait de rendre r&#233;aliste mes histoires : quand mes petits personnages en plastique se faisaient tuer, je leur mettais deux ou trois coups de hachette bien sentis....faut pas d&#233;conner, un personnage mort, il ets mort, il reviens pas dans une histoire suivante....non mais alors. Ou alors les pieds de mon lit qui me servais &#224; rendre plus r&#233;aliste les accidnet de mes petites voitures sur l'autoroute de mon imagination fertile...et hop un bon coup de pied de lit sur la bagnole, s'il le faut, on saute un peu sur le lit pour agraver les d&#233;gats...et voil&#224;, on y crois a mort. le probl&#232;me c'ets quand toutes les voitures sont accident&#233;es, &#231;a deviens moins dr&#244;le.

Sinon, je vais bien hein....


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors les pieds de mon lit qui me servais à rendre plus réaliste les accidnet de mes petites voitures sur l'autoroute de mon imagination fertile...et hop un bon coup de pied de lit sur la bagnole, s'il le faut, on saute un peu sur le lit pour agraver les dégats...et voilà, on y crois a mort. le problème c'ets quand toutes les voitures sont accidentées, ça deviens moins drôle.



'tain, j'ai eu fait pareil à une époque avec les pieds de lit et les petites voitures...  :rose:


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Y'a Paris Hilton maintenant pour ça



Celle qui ne bouge pas qu'on elle se fait filmer en train de b.... ?
C'est pas un jouet pour enfant, juste un jouet pour bourrin.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant. On dirait une sorte d'ancêtre de l'iPod.



riena voir, c'est l'ancetre de la PSP a la limite....
une console de jeu couleur de tres haut niveau....sublime....
largement plus puissante qu'une Game Gear par exemple...plus sympa qu'une GBASP...
le top...:love:


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> riena voir, c'est l'ancetre de la PSP a la limite....
> une console de jeu couleur de tres haut niveau....sublime....
> largement plus puissante qu'une Game Gear par exemple...plus sympa qu'une GBASP...
> le top...:love:


 
Je n'en ai pas vu beaucoup à l'époque, mais c'est clair que les deux, trois qui en avaient à l'école pouvaient frimer...  Tiens me fait penser à ma première console, la lynx. 
Chip's challenge n'a jamais été porté sur d'autres consoles ou système?

A.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai pas vu beaucoup à l'époque, mais c'est clair que les deux, trois qui en avaient à l'école pouvaient frimer...  Tiens me fait penser à ma première console, la lynx.
> Chip's challenge n'a jamais été porté sur d'autres consoles ou système?
> 
> A.



a Priori, il est dispo sur PC.....enfin, je crois....
sinon, oui, la Lynx.....cool machine....
puis les Nintendo, Nes, SNes,.....les Sega, surtout le megadrive...puis la dreamcast...et les PS...
ma Jaguar et son superbe Alien vs Predator...(mais là, c'est deja plus recent...y a 15 ans environ...)

les portable, GB,GG,Pcengine GT........GBASP.....PSP....


et la Neo Geo.....pinaise, comme elle faisait mal....vu leur prix, j'avais pas trop de jeu, mais chacun d'entre eux etait un missile....comme Fatal Fury....:love:....

sinon, plus recemment, le jeu qui m'a fait le plus jouer de tous les temps, ce doit etre Ikaruga sur GC.....pinaise, j'adore....le bon jeu d'hardcore gamer...:love:
...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Octobre 2005)

Sinon, moi qu'est ce que j'ai pu me fendre la gueule sur ce truc !!!!  :hosto:


----------



## Fondug (27 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'me rappelle de &#231;a :






De m&#233;moire, il avait super mal fini : d&#233;capit&#233;, sans bras gauche, apr&#233;s avoir battu le record d'apn&#233; dans le congel, s'&#234;tre fait &#233;clat&#233; une jambe &#224; grand coup de simon(*), s'&#234;tre vu projet&#233; une centaine de fois contre le mur, etc. Je crois qu'il a fini sa vie dans le four, &#224; 180&#176; ce qui m'avait permis, &#224; l'&#233;poque, d'apprendre que mon voisin &#233;tait pompier...

* mais si simon, le jeu &#224; la con l&#224;, genre rencontre du 3eme type mais sans les budgets...


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a Priori, il est dispo sur PC.....enfin, je crois....
> sinon, oui, la Lynx.....cool machine....
> puis les Nintendo, Nes, SNes,.....les Sega, surtout le megadrive...puis la dreamcast...et les PS...
> ma Jaguar et son superbe Alien vs Predator...(mais là, c'est deja plus recent...y a 15 ans environ...)
> ...


 
Quelques grands souvenirs de cette époque:
Mickey Mouse and the castle of illusion sur Master System... Bien plus beau que sur Megadrive. Wonderboy III sur la même console.

Altered Beast ou Ken, jeux minables mais qui m'ont marqué sur Megadrive. Sonic premier du nom fut une vraie claque.  

Le premier Mario sur Game boy.

Blue lightening et Chip's challenge sur lynx.

Wing commander 2 sur pc.

Et j'en oublie...

Souvenirs, souvenirs...

A.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Altered Beast



ho! oui, oui, oui......genial....tout pourri mais enorme ....:love:........

mais rien comme le premier Zelda sur Nes.....:love: 
quoi que le Metal Gear de l'époque...c'etait terrible......:love:


----------



## clampin (27 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'me rappelle de ça :
> 
> 
> 
> * mais si simon, le jeu à la con là, genre rencontre du 3eme type mais sans les budgets...



Je l'avais aussi tiens  un truc con, mais surtout en voiture... quoique mon pater n'appréciait que très modérément le truc....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

Vu les antiquités citées, ce fil ressemble de plus en plus à une réunion d'anciens combattants. Les jeunots comme Chroukrin doivant avoir l'impression qu'on leur parle de la préhistoire.


----------



## woulf (27 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vu les antiquités citées, ce fil ressemble de plus en plus à une réunion d'anciens combattants. Les jeunots comme Chroukrin doivant avoir l'impression qu'on leur parle de la préhistoire.



Attends, j'ai pas encore parlé de Karateka sur apple II ni même de Barbarian  ou de Sorcellerie premier du nom...


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai connu ces chalets, j'avais completement oublié...:rose:
> mais il n'y avait plus les figurines, quelqu'un avait du les perdrent


Pas de figurine à l'époque


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu es encore dans l'enfance ! :rateau:


C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Attends, j'ai pas encore parlé de Karateka sur apple II ni même de Barbarian  ou de Sorcellerie premier du nom...


 
Barbarian, Barbarian... c'est le truc où deux barbares se font face avec une épée et on pouvait décapiter l'adversaire et on sautillait sur place voir, soyons fous!, on faisait des roulades?

Aaaah... Mortal Kombat n'a rien inventé! :rateau: 

A.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Octobre 2005)

Sur l'apple IIc, j'avais un jeu machin quest ou le bonhomme etait dans un chateau, grimpait aux échelles ... il pouvait creuser des trou dans le sol en jetant une poudre.
Ma mère, elle jouait à crisis mountain, mais ce jeux était trop lent, ça m'énervait.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

infernal runner sur CPC 6128......
terrible.....:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Octobre 2005)

Mon p&#232;re avait aussi un vieux Sinclar o&#249; les jeux &#233;taient en texte &#224; l'&#233;cran et qu'on loadait avec des cassettes audio sur lesquelles le jeu &#233;tait encod&#233;... raaaah... les "goto" et compagnie quand on &#233;crivait son propre programme :love:


----------



## Sky My Wife (27 Octobre 2005)

C'était british et ça s'appelait Dinky Toys...

Je les ai encore en parfait états !


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Octobre 2005)

Et à propos de vieux jeux... l'Aigle d'or ça vous rappelle des souvenirs? 

A.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (28 Octobre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mon père avait aussi un vieux Sinclar où les jeux étaient en texte à l'écran et qu'on loadait avec des cassettes audio sur lesquelles le jeu était encodé... raaaah... les "goto" et compagnie quand on écrivait son propre programme :love:



Mon ZX81 fonctionne encore parfaitement ...
souvenirs souvenirs


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2005)

Sky My Wife a dit:
			
		

> C'était british et ça s'appelait Dinky Toys...
> 
> Je les ai encore en parfait états !



Etonnant que la photo soit en couleur ?!


----------



## Jec (28 Octobre 2005)

J'ai eu un view-master qui m'a accompagné pendant un certain temps. Je ne me lassais jamais des petites histoires .. Il me semble que c'était ce même modèle ! Effet 3D si cool !  

Voir la pièce jointe 6855


----------



## Sky My Wife (28 Octobre 2005)

C'est pas une photo... c'est un dessin...

Cela dit les maquettes sont en couleurs et assez jolies si tu veux voir :


----------



## chroukin (28 Octobre 2005)

Les temps changent...  Mais j'ai jamais connu par exemple le coup du cerceau qu'on guide avec un b&#226;ton, je sais pas si vous voyez... Ou les toupies... 

Faut que j'arr&#234;te les films du style "La gloire de mon p&#232;re" moi &#231;a me donne des id&#233;es, comme retourner dans le pass&#233; pour voir comment &#231;a se passait...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Octobre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu un view-master qui m'a accompagné pendant un certain temps. Je ne me lassais jamais des petites histoires .. Il me semble que c'était ce même modèle ! Effet 3D si cool !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 6855




hoooooo!....un view Master....:love:....
j'adore.....
j'en ai un vieux de monaco.....
petit, je le faisais passer pour les jumelles super technologique de James Bond....:love:


----------



## chroukin (28 Octobre 2005)

Ha mince, c'en &#233;tait pas ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2005)

Je me souviens qu'une année mes parents avaient acheté un baby-foot pour Noël. Et mon frère était venu me réveiller en pleine nuit et on est descendu commencer à ouvrir les cadeaux. Pas de chance, mes parents nous avaient entendu et sont descendus à leur tour. Et on s'est fait copieusement engueuler.


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens qu'une année mes parents avaient acheté un baby-foot pour Noël. Et mon frère était venu me réveiller en pleine nuit et on est descendu commencer à ouvrir les cadeaux. Pas de chance, mes parents nous avaient entendu et sont descendus à leur tour. Et on s'est fait copieusement engueuler.



Je comprend pas ? le pere noël était passé en avance ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend pas ? le pere noël était passé en avance ?



Non, c'est mon frère qui était en avance sur l'horaire et n'avait pas eu la patience d'attendre le lendemain matin comme tout le monde.


----------



## chroukin (28 Octobre 2005)

Pour &#231;a qu'on a toujours d&#233;ball&#233; les cadeaux le soir chez moi, sinon impossible de dormir


----------



## Gwen (28 Octobre 2005)

Sky My Wife a dit:
			
		

> C'était british et ça s'appelait Dinky Toys...
> 
> Je les ai encore en parfait états !



Alors t'es pas mal riche car ces modèles la valent un paquet de pognon. Moi, j'ai bien joué avec ceux de mon père et je change régulièrement les roue en caoutchouc qui se désagrègent avec le temps.


----------



## Adrienhb (28 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Pour &#231;a qu'on a toujours d&#233;ball&#233; les cadeaux le soir chez moi, sinon impossible de dormir


 
Donc Jahrom a raison... si vous avez commenc&#233; &#224; d&#233;baller les cadeaux, cela veut dire qu'ils &#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; l&#224;... donc que le P&#232;re No&#235;l &#233;tait pass&#233; en avance!  
Cqfd

Faut dire qu'il en a des chemin&#233;es &#224; visiter... donc normal qu'il s'organise un peu...   

A.


----------



## chroukin (28 Octobre 2005)

Il a un Mac pour la gestion de stock &#224; ce qu'on m'a dit...


----------

